# Just to say hi



## willykatie (Dec 20, 2018)

Hi all, just registered today after quite a few weeks lurking around the forum . Have a few questions purchasing my first proper machine for the house but I'll post a new thread in the right section. Great forum by the way. Thanks

Edit: oops I think I posted in the wrong section, should be in the introduction section, sorry.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Welcome and good machine hunting


----------



## willykatie (Dec 20, 2018)

Thanks. Didn't realise there are a lot of machines out there


----------



## NT1984 (Jan 4, 2019)

Welcome. I'm in a similar situation. Good luck


----------

